# Iso tuna popping rod



## ttv092885 (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking for a tuna popping rod... racepoint, black devil, Carpenter


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

ttv092885 said:


> Looking for a tuna popping rod... racepoint, black devil, Carpenter


I can build you one 8' or 10' 65lb or100 lb class

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a wide range, cost-wise.....

If you are after the typical 50-100# gulf yellowfins,
the Race Point 150 is an excellent choice, as is the Smith GTK-77. Good midrange pricing.
A great entry-level popping rod is the OTI OceanXtreme 40-60#, around $300.
It would be best to stay away from the high-priced, niche-specific popping rods until you know EXACTLY what you want in a rod. IE- stickbait v: popper, Boat v: shore fishing, lure size/weight, action, etc.
I can advise that you keep your rod length between 7.5-8 foot, this has shown to be the best compromise between castability, casting space requirements, & fighting power.


----------



## 40marlin (Apr 29, 2015)

I am selling an Ocean Tackle International OTI-TS284060 TS2 Popping Rods **NEW IN BOX**. 40-60 lbs rating and are 8' in length (breaks down into 2 pieces). Perfect for targeting Yellowfin tuna

My Asking price is $300. Retail new is $329 plus tax & shipping ($100+).

PM or text if interested - 7-one-3 8-nine-8 8-four-five-zero.

The Ocean Tackle International TS2 Popping Rods are new for 2018. These TS2 Popping Rods offer incredible strength while maintaining a great lightweight feel. These rods were designed to work poppers and stick baits easily without angler fatigue. Perfect for casting poppers & swim baits for huge yellowfins, GTs, and anything else you can throw at them.

TS2 Popping Rod Features:


Toray Carbon Blank Construction: Lightweight while maintaining strength and power
Fuji GMKWSG SIC Concept Guides: "K" series Concept tangle-free design. Stainless steel frame, SIC insert ring.
Fuji DPSD20GB/AB+DPSLD20GB/ASH for 25-40lb
Fuji DPSD22GB/AB+DPSLD22GB/ASH: Long-nut reel seat for an extra secure lock down of your reel.
Super Sized Stripper Guide, Size 40: Reduces resistance on casts from line whipping for increased casting distance.
Fuji GRC rubber gimbal: Fits perfectly on any popping/fighting belt, while helping reduce weight.
EVA Grips: Extremely light weight and durable.
Two-Piece Butt Joint Design: Blank section slides into the top part of the grip section for easy travel.
Premium Rod Sock: Easily store, transport and protect your rod

Retail link - https://www.tackledirect.com/ocean-tackle-international-oti-ts284060-ts2-popping-rod.html


----------

